# Simple EM coding guidelines for docs



## Desperate Denise (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey everyone!!!

Before I forget - hope everyone has a HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!

Does anyone know where I can either print or purchase detailed information to give to my docs about EM coding?   Everytime they go to a meeting they come back wanting to bill fours and fives.   I look at their notes and gringe.   We have a meeting in two weeks and I would like to explain to them that their four paragraphs of two sentences does not qualify for level fours no matter how you look at it.

Thank you.

Denise


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com (Nov 20, 2011)

Is there any way you can make copies out of the CPT books, pages 10 and 11, and explain to them what criteria they have to meet to meet level four and fives? Its a tough position to be in. There documentation has to meet the criteria, no matter how lengthy. I am not a certified coder yet, but wish you luck!


----------



## mksilvestre (Nov 21, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to you too.

I am not sure if you are using 95 or 97 guidelines in your facility, but you can go to the CMS website and print out the guidelines.


----------



## mdoyle53 (Nov 21, 2011)

I would provide them with an E&M Audit form and then go over how to use it and what the insurance carrier auditors are looking for.  This should assist them in understanding what it takes to document the various levels of an E&M visit.

When doctors go to these type of meetings, they just hear the money part of most discussions and do not focus on the complete discussion/session.  Hence they think they heard something but in reality did not.

If you would like a template I have developed and use for auditing, email me at mdoyle@badinconsulting.com and I would be more than happy to share.

Mike


----------

